# Typical DA Polishing Set (video included)



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

With thanks to Gordon for starring in this video 

Filmed at normal speed this time, a video of a typical DA polishing set. Menzerna PO85RD Final Finish on a LakeCountry black finishing foam:






The polish is spread over a 1 foot square area at speed 2, before then working the polish at speed 5 until the residue goes clear. Notice that at the end of the set, when the pressure is released, lubrication absorbed into the pad is released back onto the paint finish. This will allow further jeweling if required, but will be the subject of a different video. This thread represents a typical DA polishing set.

Key points:


Work area: Starts at one foot square and extends to no more than eighteen inches square
Pressure: harder to see in the video, but enough to slow the speed of rotation of the pad down (around 10lbs of pressure)
Movement pace: Slow, about 1" per second from side to side
Work time: circa 4 - 5 minutes here, until the residue goes clear (see photos below for the residue changing from cloudy to clear)

You can see the polishing breaking down as the residue turn clear, in the photos below:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice one :thumb:


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

Brilliant - I'd have killed for a video like this when I started using machines :thumb:

Will you be doing a rotary vid Dave?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice one, when i get my da oneday, i will watch this video before hand, to give me the courage to machine polish..

Thanks guys for posting this useful video, much appreciated.

Have a great week from me.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Jimmy The Saint said:


> Brilliant - I'd have killed for a video like this when I started using machines :thumb:
> 
> Will you be doing a rotary vid Dave?


Yes, we will be doing the same for quite a few detailing techniques


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

Keep the posts coming :thumb: very informative. What other guides/techniques topics are you going to cover dave?


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Can you do it before this weekend please as I am planning a session with the rotary on saturday ;-)


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

i know i`m repeating myself here but yet again it`s another cracking thread Dave , i`m sure they`ll be plenty who will appreciate the time you and others spend doing these write ups :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

davZS said:


> Keep the posts coming :thumb: very informative. What other guides/techniques topics are you going to cover dave?


Claying, paintwork decontamination with various products, various techniques with DA and rotary polishers, variouis cleaning guides, plastics, glass cleaning... all in the pipeline


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

A great guide. Just waiting on my pads and polishes that you recommend to arrive in the post then I will be having a go on my own car


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

Dave KG said:


> Claying, paintwork decontamination with various products, various techniques with DA and rotary polishers, variouis cleaning guides, plastics, glass cleaning... all in the pipeline


Sounds good dave, looking forward to the rest, thanks for yourself Gordon and Allie for taking the time to do these.


----------



## Jasonlew (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank you this is what i have been looking forward to i have a pc but am yet to use partially because i lack proper instruction 

Thank you for taking the time


----------



## Noodler (Apr 30, 2011)

A great post thanks.


----------

